# Two rabbits need new home.



## Holly and Co (Mar 3, 2011)

I am looking for a new home for my 2 house rabbits. They are a bonded pair and so cannot be split up. One is quite elderly too, but both in very good health. Sad parting but my landlords have seen them and don't want rabbits in the house! They have lived inside for years and i doubt they would adapt to outdoor life now. Please email me on [email protected] if you can take them. I live near Wigan in Lancs. No hutch but a large new run is included which has never been outdoors.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Are they male or female?
Are they spayed or neutered?
Do you have pics of the bunnies?
What breeds/colour are they?
Are they up to date on their vaccinations?


Some questions people may want to know the answers to 

Good luck finding them a home. x


----------



## Holly and Co (Mar 3, 2011)

The old one is female, grey and white, the other is male, black and white. Both are neutered. Both are x breeds and about the size of dwarf lops. Have been vaccinated in the past but not now as they live indoors and never come into contact with other rabbits. I am going to beg my landlords to let me keep them, especially as one is quite old. If i am able to keep them after all i will let you know so this post can be closed. Thank you x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Holly and Co said:


> The old one is female, grey and white, the other is male, black and white. Both are neutered. Both are x breeds and about the size of dwarf lops. Have been vaccinated in the past but not now as they live indoors and never come into contact with other rabbits. I am going to beg my landlords to let me keep them, especially as one is quite old. If i am able to keep them after all i will let you know so this post can be closed. Thank you x


A lot of people have had success if they offer to pay their landlord an extra amount of bond for any pet damage, hope you manage to persuade him.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Same here-hope your landlord will let them stay-it would be such a shame for you to have to part with them-its not as if they have done anything wrong or caused any damage
Please let us know what happens
thinking of you
from Maureen


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I really hope you can presuade your landlord to let you keep them.

Rabbits that are indoors still need to be vaccinated though, it's not just other rabbits they can catch things off. It's bugs and stuff we can bring in on our shoes/clothes.
So house bunnies are just as at risk as outdoor buns.


----------



## Holly and Co (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone. I am keeping my bunnies after all! Have been allowed to keep them as long as i get no more when these eventually die :-D They have been here a while and done no damage so landlords said its ok. Thank you again. Oh and will get them vaccinated!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh that's excellent news  I bet you're thrilled. 
I'm so glad you're getting to keep the bunnies, yay.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Holly and Co said:


> Thanks for your help everyone. I am keeping my bunnies after all! Have been allowed to keep them as long as i get no more when these eventually die :-D They have been here a while and done no damage so landlords said its ok. Thank you again. Oh and will get them vaccinated!


Oh fab  also myxi is carried by biting flying insects so indoor buns are at risk, they need vaccinating against both myxi (6 monthly) and vhd, ive known indoor buns to die from both. Glad you are keeping them and vaccinating them


----------

